# Kon-Tiki carpets



## springer (May 12, 2005)

Hello all,
We decide to change the carpets in our 2000 Kon-Tiki 640/6 as the original blue ones were beginning to look a bit shabby, and the wife wanted some to match the new curtains.
We went to a local carpet shop and picked new carpet which the owner cut using the old carpet as patterns and then edged. The result......Perfect!
Now the problem.
Between the cab carpet and the habitation carpet there is a panel that runs across the cab behind the seats which is covered in carpet and fastened down, but I can't figure out how. I've even crawled under the van but can't see anything that might be holding it.You can't get to the underside of the floor because of a cross member and the fuel tank.
It's beginning to get to me so if anyone can come up with the answer or any suggestions I would be extremely grateful.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Maybe they've just used carpet adhesive Dave?

JohnW


----------



## springer (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the reply John. 
The carpet is folded around the panel and I can't lift it enough to pull the the carpet. It feels as though the carpet has been wrapped around a plank of wood and then bolted down somehow. The front edge will lift slightly but thats it.
Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Carpet*

Hi

I vaguely remember this in my 2006 Kon-tiki. It looks as though the laminate floor held it in place at one edge.

R


----------



## springer (May 12, 2005)

Hi Russell 
Iwas wondering how long it would be before I heard from you. 
Re the carpet. The rear edge of the carpet looks as though it may well be held by the laminate flooring but my point is .... what is holding the panel itself down? If I could lift that I could peel the carpet of and recover it before refixing it. 
Thanks Russell, see you soon.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

springer said:


> Hello all,
> We decide to change the carpets in our 2000 Kon-Tiki 640/6 as the original blue ones were beginning to look a bit shabby, and the wife wanted some to match the new curtains.
> We went to a local carpet shop and picked new carpet which the owner cut using the old carpet as patterns and then edged. The result......Perfect!
> Now the problem.
> ...


Hi,

If you phone us on Monday. I am sure one of our workshop lads will know the answer and be happy to advise you.

Regards


----------



## springer (May 12, 2005)

JohnCrossMotorhomes. Thanks for the reply, I will definitely give you a call Monday morning, not too early!
Thanks again
Dave


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

yes ours is the same i can,t figure it out either some one mus know


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Re your carpets, I have a besseacarr 760e, It has the same lay out and my panel just lifts out

You first need to tilt it forward and then it lifts out.

If you need some photos i can take some and e-mail them to you.

Good luck, Mike.

PS you can phone me if its any help.

01271 816117


----------



## springer (May 12, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in thanking everyone who offered advice. 
In the end I followed JohnCrossMotorhomes and my own instincts and hacked the carpet with a Stanley knife to reveal the wood and lo and behold!
three two and a half inch screws.
Overkill I think, if they had been much longer they would have fastened the van to the road.
Konnie now looks like new inside, a beautiful job by a local carpet shop who used the old carpets as a pattern, edged them and made two runners for a very reasonable sum. Thanks again everyone.

While I'm on Russell, how did you get on about your 7 to 13 pin adaptor?


Dave


----------

